
How to Get Rid of (Paper) Junk Mail - ohjeez
https://www.saturdayeveningpost.com/2019/05/no-sweat-tech-get-rid-of-paper-junk-mail/
======
dredmorbius
Mail can simply be refused: [https://uspstrackingpoint.com/how-to-refuse-usps-
mail/](https://uspstrackingpoint.com/how-to-refuse-usps-mail/)

~~~
richij
That's not an official USPS site

~~~
dredmorbius
This is:
[https://pe.usps.com/cpim/ftp/manuals/dmm300/508.pdf](https://pe.usps.com/cpim/ftp/manuals/dmm300/508.pdf)

